# Blizzard warnt vor Account-Diebstählen in World of Warcraft



## Newsfeed (3 Februar 2010)

Eine neue offizielle Webseite des Rollenspielbetreibers macht Spieler auf Sicherheitslücken aufmerksam und warnt vor Goldverkäufern sowie Leveling-Diensten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

